# DEF Fluid Top Up Tips?



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

Are there any tricks you guys are using while topping off the DEF in your cars? It looks like the DEF from GM comes in a 1 gallon jug, that I'm guessing would be fairly easy to spill in the trunk, even while using a funnel. 

There are no truck stops around me that have DEF available from a pump, and DEF top ups are NOT included in the Canadian "free maintenance" period.(neither are tire rotations..).

I saw a video online about a guy using VW "Ad Blue" which came in a nifty bottle that screws into the filler opening of the DEF tank, maybe that's what I'll end up using?

Any difference between the VW fluid and GM fluid??




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...brary/46217-def-how-do-best-tomko-method.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...ussion/53138-app-def-pump-station-finder.html

i just have a funnel ($1) and wrap a big rag around the funnel and pour the 2.5g box of def in.....no spills, yet

the 2.5g box goes on sale for $17 all the time at crappy tire if you cant get to a pump


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I use the bluedef 2.5 gallons and found out the hard way that if you overfill it will make a BIG mess.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

That all seems like such a pain. I'm really glad I have access to a truck stop with DEF "on the gun". I would think it would be much easier to just find a station that offers it and fill up (you get 10,000 miles to find one). Plus, its wayyyyy cheaper.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Having a gauge would at least show if you need one gallon or 4 gallons at any given time. I will never understand how GM didn't make this part of the DIC. If it's a fluid that is expended daily, needs to be refilled and is critical to making the car go forward, give me a clue, tell me how much is left...on a real gauge, not an idiot light. Things like this are what make GM...GM.


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

boraz said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...brary/46217-def-how-do-best-tomko-method.html
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...ussion/53138-app-def-pump-station-finder.html
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll have a look at those threads..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> Having a gauge would at least show if you need one gallon or 4 gallons at any given time. I will never understand how GM didn't make this part of the DIC. If it's a fluid that is expended daily, needs to be refilled and is critical to making the car go forward, give me a clue, tell me how much is left...on a real gauge, not an idiot light. Things like this are what make GM...GM.


I wonder if you could use a custom gauge. Just get a float for a gas tank and hook it up to a gauge either in the cab or trunk...


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I was told on this site that DEF is very corrosive, so using a standard gas float may not be possible.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

plasticplant said:


> That all seems like such a pain. I'm really glad I have access to a truck stop with DEF "on the gun". I would think it would be much easier to just find a station that offers it and fill up (you get 10,000 miles to find one). Plus, its wayyyyy cheaper.


Well, I go through DEF about twice as fast as a stock Cruze


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> Having a gauge would at least show if you need one gallon or 4 gallons at any given time. I will never understand how GM didn't make this part of the DIC. If it's a fluid that is expended daily, needs to be refilled and is critical to making the car go forward, give me a clue, tell me how much is left...on a real gauge, not an idiot light. Things like this are what make GM...GM.


 If you top it off with the oil change you won't run low unless you have synthetic and trying to go past 10000 mile intervals. It will still run at reduced speed, can't remember exact mileage/ speed limit, it's in you owners man.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

My dealership gave me a transparent spout that attaches to the top of def container. I'll post a photo when I get home in the morning. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Good luck filling, I'm at 26% remaining with 11,200 miles on the car. I'm going to fill at a truck stop.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay sorry for the delay but here is the photo.








The nozzle came with the DEF fluid. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Also this fluid can be found on ebay for 14 bucks from a dealer in North Carolina. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I make it part of my servicing when changing my oil. At 6,000 miles I add a 2.5 gallon jug of DEF and I'm good until the next oil change, no spilling or overfilling. I don't buy the GM or VW fluid, I buy "Blue DEF" in 2.5 gallon jug from my local auto parts store for about 12 bucks. It comes with a spout, its almost foolproof. The optimal word is "almost", off course you make a mess if you miss the hole!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

So I went to refill my DEF at the truckstop by my house yesterday....oversized truck nozzle on the def pump...how stupid. My big trucks dont have def, how big are the tanks anyways?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> So I went to refill my DEF at the truckstop by my house yesterday....oversized truck nozzle on the def pump...how stupid. My big trucks dont have def, how big are the tanks anyways?


 ~20g based on the ws and kw's ive driven


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> ~20g based on the ws and kw's ive driven


Sounds about right for a reasonable interval between fill ups...I'm surprised with the oversized high flow nozzle then, I mean I've fill from plenty of conventional nozzles on diesel pumps that were pretty darn quick and I've filled from high flow big nozzles that were the same speed as any conventional nozzle size...

Oh well guess I need to bring a funnel and risk a mess or just bite the bullet and buy a jug with built in spout...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Sounds about right for a reasonable interval between fill ups...I'm surprised with the oversized high flow nozzle then, I mean I've fill from plenty of conventional nozzles on diesel pumps that were pretty darn quick and I've filled from high flow big nozzles that were the same speed as any conventional nozzle size...
> 
> Oh well guess I need to bring a funnel and risk a mess or just bite the bullet and buy a jug with built in spout...


ive only seen the small nozzle def pumps...same size as the pour spout on the boxed def


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

boraz said:


> ive only seen the small nozzle def pumps...same size as the pour spout on the boxed def


Yeah me too, I've paid attention when filling up various different places out of curiosity, of course the truck stop near my house which I've never filled up at because it's 30 cents more expensive then the diesel a block from my house has the monster high flow nozzle size on the def pump too...weird. 

It's a TA btw, there's a pilot not too much further, I'll have to check if they have DEF fresh on tap


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Filled the DEF tank at a truck stop this weekend. And now something new you need to worry about...

My bank locked my debit card because I tried to pre-pay $10 at a truck stop. 

Wasn't so funny at the time, and took 30 minutes to resolve since it was after customer service hours... Grrrr

LOL


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Yeah me too, I've paid attention when filling up various different places out of curiosity, of course the truck stop near my house which I've never filled up at because it's 30 cents more expensive then the diesel a block from my house has the monster high flow nozzle size on the def pump too...weird.
> 
> It's a TA btw, there's a pilot not too much further, I'll have to check if they have DEF fresh on tap


it is hit or miss with pilot/Flying J not all have def at the pump. 

I know Loves touts that every station has def at the pump now. 

I needed to fill my def at about 10,000 miles. It said I had 95 left to go on the def tank. I stopped at a local truck stop "no def at the pump" Then I saw at the counter a 2.5 gal jug of DEF for 9.99. I bought it so now I have a jug and funnel. (it took the entire container and did not seem to be close to full. I thought the def tank was 2.5 gal. 

AT about 5000 -7000 miles I will fill up the jug. That way it does not go bad before I have a chance to use it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

msav said:


> I thought the def tank was 2.5 gal.


It's 4.5 gal.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> It's 4.5 gal.




hmm,

I topped up at the Def pump the other day and got 3 gals more into it. that would mean that the def tank is 5.5 gal. 

unless the pump was wrong. and I got charged for more that it dispensed. anyways the nozzle at the loves station fit the def fill tube just fine even with putting their magnetic dispensing tip on. 

Filling at the Loves station was easy pezy, except for the looks I got from the diesel drivers when they see a car in their fueling lanes. come on guys I will only be here once every 10,000 miles.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ha ha ha. Got the same thing. At least 3 different truck drivers had to stop and talk to me about the car. Good thing too, I couldn't figure out the DEF pump without their help.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> Ha ha ha. Got the same thing. At least 3 different truck drivers had to stop and talk to me about the car. Good thing too, I couldn't figure out the DEF pump without their help.


I have never used one, what is the trick?


----------

